# Semi boneless leg of lamb tips....



## mowin (Dec 22, 2019)

Haven't had lamb in yrs, so I figured I'd smoke this on the pellet grill.  It's just a tad over 6lbs. 

Do I marinate or just rub it, and with what?  
What pit temp, and IT? 
What seasonings complement lamb? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2019)

I have been looking a boneless leg of lamb in Publix, every time I'm in the store. I think I will eventually buy one, maybe for New Years Day and cook it on the Santa Maria rotisserie attachment on my Weber kettle. I love lamb, but have only had rack of lamb. I have not had such a large piece as the leg before. But I have to give it a try! Not real sure on the seasonings. We just use S&P on the chops with a olive oil & herb dressing at the finish. Have to talk with my Grandson the Chef! He made the last rack of lamb we had for TG Day & it was really good.
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 22, 2019)

Lots of posts on leg of lamb. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search/124146/?q=Leg+of+lamb&c[title_only]=1&o=relevance    Here’s on from @chilirelleno who turns out amazing food consistently. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/baaad-to-the-bone.279357/#post-1872934


----------

